# Man Accused Of Marrying 4 Women Pleads Guilty



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Apr 29, 2019)

DOVER, N.H. (AP) — A man accused of being married to four women pleaded guilty Monday to bigamy in New Hampshire, but he will avoid jail time if he remains on good behavior for the next five years.

Michael Middleton, 43, married a Georgia woman in 2006, an Alabama woman in 2011 and a New Hampshire woman in 2013. That led to the bigamy charge in New Hampshire, but according to court documents, he also married a fourth woman in Kentucky in 2016.

Prosecutors say he used the marriages to gain access to the women's assets. In court Monday, Assistant Strafford County Attorney David Rotman read a statement from Middleton's New Hampshire wife, Alicia Grant, who blamed Middleton for her transformation from a compassionate person to someone with a "not-my-problem" attitude.

She said she was "satisfied" that he was facing consequences for his actions.


"When we got married six years ago, what I thought I had found in him was a life partner, someone that I could face life's ups and downs with, someone my children could look up to," Grant wrote. "Instead I got six years of pain and misery as I tried to free myself from the prison of his lies and manipulations."

Middleton was arrested in Ohio in February. He also has faced domestic violence charges in Maine.

As part of his 12-month suspended sentence, Middleton was ordered to undergo screenings for domestic abuse and substance abuse, and comply with any recommended counseling or programs. Neither he nor his attorney spoke at the hearing other than to answer brief questions from the judge.


After the hearing, Middleton was asked if he was sorry for his actions. He told reporters he felt "compassion and understanding" for his New Hampshire wife, Grant, after hearing her letter.


"It was a good outcome," he said. "I hope to move forward with my life and everything, and abide by everything that was handed down to me."


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Apr 29, 2019)

It is ridiculous that he is not getting any jail time.  He had sex with all of those women under fraudulent pretenses and every dollar they spent during "marriage" was fraudulent.  If I was them white women, I would have been in court saying I felt raped.


----------



## Everything Zen (Apr 29, 2019)

It’s the season of the ugly man come up FOR REAL LMAO


----------



## Dellas (Apr 30, 2019)

I am disappointed.
He was whopping butts and cheating at his age (and looks).


----------



## IslandMummy (Apr 30, 2019)

Forgetting the bigamy, this man is charged with domestic abuse and gets to avoid jail time? Wow


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Apr 30, 2019)

What they should do is make him get a job and pay alimony to all four of those women.  I don't care if it's picking up trash on the side of the road!


----------



## Evolving78 (May 1, 2019)

IslandMummy said:


> Forgetting the bigamy, this man is charged with domestic abuse and gets to avoid jail time? Wow


He probably didn’t physically abuse them?


----------



## Keen (May 1, 2019)

IslandMummy said:


> Forgetting the bigamy, this man is charged with domestic abuse and gets to avoid jail time? Wow


Is that a new IslandBaby? @IslandMummy


----------



## rabs77 (May 1, 2019)

43? I could have sworn he was late 50s from that picture


----------



## intellectualuva (May 1, 2019)

Yo....ugly fat men are winning in Trump's America.


----------



## God_Favor (May 6, 2019)

43????????


----------



## Charmingchick1 (May 6, 2019)

How did he even get one woman to marry him?


----------



## Laela (May 6, 2019)

Recessive genes...



God_Favor said:


> 43????????


----------



## IslandMummy (May 6, 2019)

Keen said:


> Is that a new IslandBaby? @IslandMummy


Yes it is.


----------



## intellectualuva (May 6, 2019)

Charmingchick1 said:


> How did he even get one woman to marry him?



They're winning. Lol


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 6, 2019)

Charmingchick1 said:


> How did he even get one woman to marry him?


He probably didn't look this bad 5 years ago.


----------

